# Brewer honoring slain MIT officer with special beer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A Massachusetts microbrewery is creating a beer in honor of slain Massachusetts Institute of Technology police officer Sean Collier.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/metr...eer/-/11971628/20189938/-/gwom3m/-/index.html


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Good thing they're doing, I definitely look forward to trying it


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't usually drink stouts but I will have more than a few pints in memory of Officer Collier


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

That's pretty neat.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

Very nice Tribute.

_The beer, a dry Irish stout, has the approval of Collier's family, said Richard Sullivan, an MIT police sergeant._

_The beer will cost $5.50, with $1 from each sale going to the Jimmy Fund, the cancer-fighting organization that was Collier's favorite charity._

_The MIT hobby shop is creating special wooden taps that feature a police baton and badge_.


Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/metro/brewer-honoring-slain-mit-officer-with-special-beer/-/11971628/20189938/-/gwom3m/-/index.html#ixzz2TaNGEw3d


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

My first thought: What a scummy thing to do; capitalizing on the man's sacrifice. Then I read the story and my attitude changed ENTIRELY! I agree with all who say it's AWESOME! Fuckin'-A.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Kilvinsky said:


> My first thought: What a scummy thing to do; capitalizing on the man's sacrifice. Then I read the story and my attitude changed ENTIRELY! I agree with all who say it's AWESOME! Fuckin'-A.


That was my first thought as well. Still feel a bit uneasy over it, but if the family is good with it and his friends say he would have loved it, then I'm good to go.

Wish I could get it down here, but I'll just have a Jockamo IPA tonight in his honor and memory.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

That's really cool!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Rocky Mountain Brewery about 20 minutes ago and they are tapping Collier Stout on Friday June 28th. I figured I would wait another week or two call again and see if they are doing anything special for the tapping.

If anyone is bold enough to make a road trip out of it let me know. I think Cambridge Brewing Company is tapping theirs the week before - does anyone have any info on that tapping?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

CBC just posted the following:

Tomorrow starting at 5pm we will release the Collier Stout, an Irish Stout brewed to honor slain MIT Police Officer Sean Collier. This beer was brewed at the request of the MIT Police Department and with the endorsement of the Collier family. We expect this beer to last at least a week.

All profits from the sale of this beer will be donated to the Jimmy Fund, which has established a memorial fund in Collier’s honor.

Available on tap only.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

LGriffin said:


> CBC just posted the following:
> 
> Tomorrow starting at 5pm we will release the Collier Stout, an Irish Stout brewed to honor slain MIT Police Officer Sean Collier. This beer was brewed at the request of the MIT Police Department and with the endorsement of the Collier family. We expect this beer to last at least a week.
> 
> ...


That, is phenomenal. I will never see a glass of it, I'm sure, but damn, I am none-the-less very impressed.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)




----------

